# Salem Witch Trial Theme



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey folks, this is really only my second post, so be gentle.

I thought I'd share with everyone my Halloween haunt/party from 3 years ago (last time I threw a party).

My wife and I really dig Halloween, specifically, the creative 'realistic' kinda stuff. We're not really into the cheesy black/orange, smiley pumpkin stuff (which is great if you are! just not for me).

We decided to go with a *Salem Witch* theme. We wanted it to be more 'authentic' than just witches with warts on their noses, etc.

*Invitations:*
It was fairly simple to do and got one of the better reactions of anything we did.

I bought small card stock (can't remember the size, but it was _about _half the size of 8x11). It was a parchment style design (tan/brown an 'old' looking). The invites were summons to the guest to come watch the hanging of two accused citizens of witchcraft (my wife and I). The trial was to take place at a funeral home/cemetery where the convicted were promptly 'taken care of'.

On the computer, I made a letter head with the name of our cemetery, the _Marble Orchard Cemetery_. I made it look like an official letter like any reputable company would have. It was a nice design and said, "From the desk of", etc, etc.

The rest of the invite was in a script font resembling script of that era (as close as I could get). It basically invited the folks to see the trial, where it was, etc - I incorporated that they had to dress up, food was provided, etc.

I also made a little 'stamp' that I placed (computer graphic) on the bottom of the letter over the 'handwriting' that said, _Official Seal of the Salem Courthouse"_, and had it look like a hasty stamp was made

I folded the letter into thirds. I sealed them with red wax and a stamp of an 'R' (which I found at Wal-Mart in the stationary section (R is the first letter in our last name)). It ended up turning out really well. They were sealed in envelopes and tied with twine.


*Yard Decor:*
First off, we lived on my father-in-laws property in a separate house. It's a 4 acre property with a gate at the dirt driveway entrance and about 150ft to the front door.

I ended up construction two 8ft tall columns for the gate. 2ft x 2ft with exposed 'brick' and a sign that read, _"Marble Orchard Cemetery"_. The tops had those mini tiki-torches, about a foot tall, inside a decorative 'stone' cap, so that the flames were the only thing visible. This was great because the driveway entrance is at an odd spot on the road and sometimes not easy to find. The fire made it a great landmark and an ominous feel -- like you were really entering a cemetery (you can barely see the house from the street in the day, and not at all at night - only big oaks, small hedges and a few sprawling bushes until you were about 50ft from the house along with a pond on the right side that takes up 1/4 of the property).

From there, it was a lot of land to fill. The driveway curves to the right slightly and you are stuck between the pond on your right and dark swampy forest on the left. I tried to use it to my advantage.

Tombstone were spaced down the stretch (though at the time I didn't know what I know not and they were cheaply made and flimsy - didn't stand up to too much weather and I didn't have many, so the 'cemetery' feel was lost due to lots of space between).

I made a 7ft tall 'monk' wrapped in a brown robe and holding his hands (not visible under the cloak). His face wasn't visible either. I placed him right up against the driveway so that when guests came in, he was literally inches away from the window. I think everyone mentioned how it freaked them out because they thought it'd jump out.

The coup de gra'ce, though, were the gallows (where you hang people).
I got lucky in that my father-in-law had an old swing set that hadn't been used it ages. I took the entire thing down and started building.

The gallows were 4x4's bolted together. It stood 12 ft tall and had triangle braces on either end that stretched out 10ft. It was big and took up the entire front area in front of the door. To that I bought about 20ft of rope from Lowe's - the thick kind. I wrapped it around the top (nailed to secure) and made nooses on the ends. I took some dummy's I had made (old clothes stuffed with newspaper -- the cuffs, and end of pants were just stapled together). One was male - this one had black pants and a burlap-ish shirt. I didn't have to worry about hands because I just secured the arms behind his back like they were tied. Shoes were attached to the legs - they were loose which was good, because they hung there 'lifeless'. His head was merely another burlap piece shaped into a head and stuffed. It looked like a bag was thrown over his head.

The female was even more creepy. I took one of my wifes old 'drama class' dresses from high school - burgundy red - stuff the upper portion from the waist up, tied the hands behind the back, and did the same to her head. The bottom part of the dress just swayed in the breeze.

Those may have been a little over the top because I had some issues with kids asking their parents some concerning questions about them. Everyone seemed to enjoy them though.

*Inside:*
I tried to do my best making the inside close to the theme, but it was difficult with such a low budget (college kid) and time (work). The front living room had white sheet thrown over _everything._ This gave it a neat, creepy feel and it also protected our furniture from spilled drinks and food.

The next room, which was also like a living room/dining room/computer room combo, and the main section had camo netting hanging from the ceiling. I was lucky enough to score two giant sections of real military camo netting from my mom (who's also a Halloween enthusiast). I stapled gunned it to the ceiling and left plenty of droops and loose ends hanging.
After that I covered all 31/2 walls with black garbage bags (split open to double the size). In the end, the room ended up looking like a dark forest - complete with treetop canopy. It was great. Some of the netting hung down just far enough to brush you when you walk by. Lost of people giving little jumps because they thought something was on them.

The rest of the stuff was pretty thrown together. I had foam skull that I poked a hole through, stuck a plastic tube through, and attached it to a pump. The pump was put into one of those cheapy witches cauldrons. The clear tubing was slipped through a whole to the pump which circulated red punch. The skull was attached to the side and a the tube wasn't visible, but the punch spewed out from it's mouth. Definitely an awesome table setting. I bought a bunch of old candle holders/candelabras from one of the zillion antique shops here in Plant City.

*Costumes:*
I felt I lacked in this area the most, but should have spent the most time on. My wife did fine. She had an old pilgrim outfit from her drama class days. Black dress, white bonnet, etc. I just had on black pants and shirt with the white piece that goes over the neck (not sure what it's called). I made a pilgrimy hat from black poster board.

We threw on some white base makeup and had nice dark circles under the eyes. The final piece were the nooses we'd made and had hanging around our necks all night.


Also, having a theme party is such a great idea because it gives those folks that don't know what to dress up as, something... to dress up as.

One guest ended up wearing a tradition 1600's dress that she hand made! She also carried around a stone with her! (as in stoning witches and all that). She ended up winning our costume contest.


I have some pictures that I'm trying to dig up on the computer. My only regret is not taking _more_ pictures! I feel so bad that I only got a few.

Well, that's about it.

Sorry it's so long winded, but I thought it could help/spark some ideas for others. Thanks!

EDIT:
Here's a picture of my wife in full costume. The cauldron/skull on the right is the punch bowl. This is before the party so we were still cleaning up. THe stuff on the left was moved.

It gives a decent look at the ceiling/camo netting -- when the lights were dimmed + candle light, no white ceiling showed through. Black garbage bags on the wall. This is the only photo I have on _this_ computer. I'll have to dig up the dinosaur to upload the rest.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Photo's be cool. Can't wait.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've got one to upload but I need 3 posts first! Thanks for responding... guess this makes three!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, sounds like a great party and theme. Of course that would never work here in the Netherlands as most people wouldn't know much about salem witches  
Can't wait to see more photos.

MsM


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

DeadTead: YOU ROCK!!!
That sounds so fun, very imaginative and you and your wife are as anal and crazy about details as I am! I do the same thing, I spend all my time making food, invites and decorations that I have to usually buy or make a quick costume. Also, since I sew my husband always wants some elaborite Jedi or Pirate or something and takes up all my time! I was also disappointed last year that I didn't get more pics. This year I am paying my friends 17 year old brother to take pics all night. Hope you find your pictures!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm not easily offended although I do think some things shouldn't be joked about (dead children, pedophilia etc), but having a Salem Witch Trial haunt rubs me the wrong way. It's offensive in the way that doing a Holocaust haunt would be.

A lot of innocent women were murdered in an event that had nothing to do with witches and everything to do with the power hungry church. 

If you feel comfortable doing this, great, but the Trials are a touchy subject for a lot of people so keep that in mind.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

gennifyr said:


> I'm not easily offended although I do think some things shouldn't be joked about (dead children, pedophilia etc), but having a Salem Witch Trial haunt rubs me the wrong way. It's offensive in the way that doing a Holocaust haunt would be.
> 
> A lot of innocent women were murdered in an event that had nothing to do with witches and everything to do with the power hungry church.
> 
> If you feel comfortable doing this, great, but the Trials are a touchy subject for a lot of people so keep that in mind.


Well, no one verbally told me they were offended - both party goers and tots.

Sorry it makes you uneasy. Not my intention to offend anyone.

I guess I feel that any 'subject' matter can be taken out of context though - pirates raped, pillaged, and murdered, but I'm okay doing a pirate theme. Even the whole severed body parts and dead people could offend someone.

I understand what you saying, I guess I just didn't realize someone would look at it like that.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW! 
I think it sounds like you did a very authentic looking haunt! I believe Salem MASS does a witch trial haunt display too. Very creative, hope to see more pics!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

gennifyr said:


> I'm not easily offended although I do think some things shouldn't be joked about (dead children, pedophilia etc), but having a Salem Witch Trial haunt rubs me the wrong way. It's offensive in the way that doing a Holocaust haunt would be.
> 
> A lot of innocent women were murdered in an event that had nothing to do with witches and everything to do with the power hungry church.
> 
> If you feel comfortable doing this, great, but the Trials are a touchy subject for a lot of people so keep that in mind.



I understand that you felt offended by the haunt, and that's your prerogative. Eseentially, every haunt can offend someone, somewhere, sometime. I'm sure those who make their living as clowns are not thrilled with the "killer clown" theme....but that's what's great about the United States...we're still entitled to say/do it! You just don't have to look/listen/participate.

Not to belabor a touchy subject, but just some historical information:
1. The Salem Witch Trials did not just accuse and execute women. Several men were also condemned. (14 women & 6 men, actuallly).
2. The events described had very little to do with the "church". They were instigated by the daughter & neice of the village's newly appointed minister (over whom there was much contention to begin with) and the "church" as an institution was not responsible for the trials or execution of these men and women. Church doctrine was used as a reference, but it was much more political than religious. Coincidence that the disputed minister's daughter & niece were the ones who started this craziness? Maybe, maybe not. But how else does a newly appointed and much contested minister "prove" his worthiness?
3. There is also the theory that the girls were experimenting with the occult after hearing stories from their slave, Tituba, about voodoo in Barbados. Once caught, they simply fabricated stories to cover up their actions, or perhaps were "convinced" by the Reverend that he couldn't afford such bad publicity.

That said - DeadTed, illegitimis non carborundum. Haunt away!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Knock, knock...


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Interesting thread. I was just in Salem last month, and toured a couple of museums there.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the good feedback! I'm still trying to dig up old digital photos.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> Interesting thread. I was just in Salem last month, and toured a couple of museums there.


I went to college in Rhode Island and had the chance to be in the Mass/NE area during October. They aren't shy about celebrating up there!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I find it strangley kind of funny if that offends people. I mean like the person before said Pirets were bad, Count Dracula (the real guy) was made into a horrable killing mythical creature when the real guy was really a nice man and El Dia Dy Lose Murotes (spanish day of the the dead) is suppose to be a celebration of life but people always turn that out to make it seem like a haunt.

It's just funny to me.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Like I said, this is the first time anyone has mentioned it being remotely offensive. Halloween in general is offensive. Meh...


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh and you can't forget about the Devil. So many catholic people find this offensive but its like Big freakin deal its one night of the year who cares?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

thats a great theme. I did "The Crucible" at school before so seeing alot of my friends are in theater they would hate me if I did that theme!! LOL!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Heh, my wife was into drama in high school and also did the Crucible. That's where we got some of the costumes.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

DeadTed said:


> Heh, my wife was into drama in high school and also did the Crucible. That's where we got some of the costumes.


ugh. The costumes were so hot because they were the reall deal. THe stage Lights didn't help at all. And being Giles corey and haveing straight hair ment that every night they had to curl it with an iron, tease it, and then put in the white cream make up.


----------

